# New Word



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

*Electile Dysfunction*: The inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party in the 2012 election year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL.Ain't that the truth.

Put all the polititions on a boat and sink it.

Fill another boat with all the lawyers and sink that one also!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> LOL.Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Put all the polititions on a boat and sink it.
> 
> Fill another boat with all the lawyers and sink that one also!


Don't leave out Wall Street and all the dang bankers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> *Electile Dysfunction*: The inability to become aroused over any of the choices for President put forth by either party in the 2012 election year.


Yeah, but that almost always is the case. I can't remember but a couple of times in my life that I felt good about a political candidate.....and half of those turned out rotten as hades.

Regards, Mike


----------

